
Question on Reddit leads to accurate diagnosis of carbon monoxide poisoning - JoshTriplett
http://www.reddit.com/r/bestof/comments/34novp/user_thinks_a_stalker_is_leaving_random_postit/
======
JoshTriplett
See also
[https://np.reddit.com/r/legaladvice/comments/34m92h/update_m...](https://np.reddit.com/r/legaladvice/comments/34m92h/update_ma_postit_notes_left_in_apartment/)
for the conclusion.

